#  Vorstellungen >   Schmerzen nach Darmspiegelung >

## Danny

Hallo,  mein Name ist Danny und ich suche Antworten zu Risiken/Komplikationen, die bei einer Koloskopie (Darmspiegelung) auftreten können.  Und zwar geht es um meinen Vater. Er ist 60 Jahre alt und hat kürzlich eine Koloskopie durchführen lassen. Nun kann man sich z.B. im Internet über wenige klassische Risiken informieren.  Etwa eine Perforation der Darmwand, die eine durch einschwemmende Bakterien verursachte Blutvergiftung zur Folge hat. Oder eine allergische Reaktion auf verabreichte Medikamente. Zu sehr seltenen Fällen findet man aber schwer Antworten. Wie jetzt bei meinem Vater. Vielleicht kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen. Und zwar hat er unmittelbar nach der Spiegelung ( 1Std. später) starke Schmerzen im linken Unterschenkel verspürt, die gleich beim Weg nach Hause aufgetreten sind. Das geht jetzt schon seit 5 Wochen so. Ein kurzer Spaziergang von 100 Metern ist schon mit Schmerzen verbunden. Vorher hatte er nie solcherlei Beschwerden. Der behandelnde Arzt hatte ihn daraufhin zu einem Radiologen überwiesen. Der hatte festgestellt, dass die Schmerzen von verstopften Venen herlenken (Raucherbein), und dass er dringend einen Bypass braucht. Man muss dazu sagen, dass mein Vater starker Raucher ist. Die Diagnose ist also erstmal absolut nachvollziehbar.  Da die Beschwerden aber so unmittelbar nach der Darmspiegelung aufgetreten sind lässt mich daran zweifeln, ob vielleicht doch nicht bei der Koloskopie etwas schiefgelaufen ist. An dieser Stelle muss ich noch hinzufügen, dass der behandelnde Arzt seiner Pflicht der Aufklärung über die Risiken (letztes Kästchen auf der Einverständniserklärung) nicht nachgekommen ist. Mein Vater hatte deswegen auch noch nicht unterschrieben. Die Spiegelung wurde trotzdem durchgeführt, ohne dass er den Arzt je gesehen hätte, geschweigedenn mit ihm gesprochen hätte. Ist das überhaupt rechtens? Das lässt mich noch mehr vermuten, dass hier was nicht gut gelaufen ist. Ein befreundeter Medizinstudent hat seine Doktorarbeit über das Thema Koloskopie geschrieben und meinte, dass es in sehr seltenen Fällen passieren kann, dass Luft in Venen/Adern eindringt. Vor der Spiegelung wird ja Luft in den Darm gepummt, damit er sich wohl weitet.  Außerdem hat mein Vater in seinem Beruf mit Druckluft arbeiten müssen. So konnte es mal vorkommen, dass durch eine kleine Verletzung Luft in den Arm gelangte. Die Schmerzen sind vergleichbar mit den jetzigen im Bein. Hier jetzt meine Frage. Ist es möglich, dass die Schmerzen im Bein durch eingedrungene Luft kommen. Und darf ein Arzt überhaupt so eine Untersuchung durchführen, ohne unterschriebene Einverständniserklärung des Patienten. Würde gerne vor einer Bypass-OP alle Möglichkeiten abwägen, da dies doch ein krasser Eingriff ist.  Danke schon mal vorab für eure Hilfe.  Viele Grüße

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Danny, 
zunächst muss man sagen, dass eine Aufklärung über die Risiken in jedem Fall durchgeführt werden muss. So lange keine Unterschrift vom Patienten da ist, darf auch nichts gemacht werden. Das wäre rechtlich gesehen der Tatbestand einer Körperverletzung, wenn ich jetzt richtig informiert bin.  
Nun zu dem Gefäßverschluss: 
Die Symptome, die du beschreibst sprechen eher für einen arteriellen Verschluss und weniger für einen Verschluss der Venen. Auch dass eine By-pass OP geplant ist spricht dafür. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass dein Vater an einer pAVK (periphere arterielle Verschlusskrankheit) leidet.  
Es klingt sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass diese durch eindringende Luft bei der Koloskopie verursacht wurde, zumal bei deinem Vater ja nun mindestens ein Risikofaktor für eine pAVK vorliegt (Rauchen). Für eine Luftembolie sind oft große Mengen an Luft nötig. Bei Verletzungen der Gefäße während der Koloskopie würde es sich außerdem eher um venöse Gefäße handeln. Dann würde sich eine Luftembolie aber nicht im Bein, sondern in der Lunge festsetzen. 
Viel wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass dein Vater bereits vorher eine Verengung der Arterien hatte und dass sie erst nach der Koloskopie durch eventuell gegebene Beruhigungsmittel und dadurch verminderter Durchblutung oder durch den hohen Stress, den eine Koloskopie für den Körper bedeutet, und dadurch gestiegenen Sauerstoffbedarf, zum ersten mal symptomatisch wurde. 
Ich hoffe, dass dir meine Aussage ein wenig weiterhilft. Wie geschrieben gehe ich jetzt nicht davon aus, dass es sich bei dem Fall um einen Behandlungsfehler handelt. Die Tatsache, dass die Koloskopie jedoch ohne Aufklärungsgespräch stattfand, ist wirklich ein schwerer Fehler. Allerdings eher aus rechtlicher sowie menschlicher Sicht gesehen. 
Ich hoffe, dass deinem Vater möglichst schnell geholfen wird und wünsche euch beiden alles Gute. 
Viele Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## SurferRosa

Ach ja hätte das Wichtigste beinahe vergessen:
Erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum! 
Surfer

----------


## Danny

Hallo SurferRosa,  danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall sehr weiter. Dass mein Vater schon vorher eine Verengung der Arterien hatte und nun wohl einen By-Pass braucht habe ich leider auch schon befürchtet. Deine Aussage erklärt mir aber das unmittelbare Auftreten der Schmerzen nach der Koloskopie – dass die Verengung der Arterien erst nach der Spiegelung symptomatisch wurde. So eine Antwort hätte ich mir einfach mal vom behandelnden Arzt oder vom Radiologen gewünscht.  Daran sieht man aber, dass sich manche Ärzte nicht immer die Zeit nehmen seine Patienten mal richtig aufzuklären. Gerade vielleicht bei älteren Menschen. Das erklärt auch die Tatsache, dass die Spiegelung ohne Unterschrift gemacht wurde. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das böswillig war. Aber man sollte ordentlich arbeiten und sich für jeden Einzelnen die Zeit nehmen. Jetzt weiß ich aber, dass ich mich bei solchen Fragen an euch wenden kann.  Danke noch mal für die herzliche Aufnahme im Forum

----------


## SurferRosa

Kein Problem. Dafür ist das Forum da. 
Surfer

----------

